

Ask HN: Looking for feedback on our application. - mrholek

Two weeks ago we launched officially our new project brix.io and we&#x27;re looking for any kind of feedback, because we want to improve our app.<p>Our application is dedicated to frontend developers, web developers and web designers.<p>Our main questions:<p>1. How do you rate the way you can add elements to the project? Is this procedure easy enough?<p>2. How would you rate the user interface?<p>3. How would you rate scope of features?<p>4. How much are you able to pay monthly for using our application?<p>5. How does brix.io help you?<p>Can you help us? Thank you for your help in advance?<p>Link to our app: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;brix.io<p>Regards<p>Lukasz
======
aliston
Honestly, I found the UX to be very confusing. Some basic things --

The highlight to select an element is inconsistent. Sometimes it is a padded
highlight, other times it isn't. The instructions to "right click" don't make
sense on a mac and the usual cmd+click doesn't appear to do anything. Other
times, there is no selected element, I'm scrolling through the left bar to
pick something to add, yet the UI remains with the appearance of something
selected (blue outline). In short, the selection/action/deselect was not
intuitive for me.

The first thing I tried to do was drag a button into a column section --
nothing happened.

------
thesingularity
Cannot answer your questions as I did not sign up. Maybe you could allow a
user to try it without having to sign up, and then ask for a signup when he
wants to save his work. (less friction in usage)

Quite liked the video though.

~~~
mrholek
Here you can try brix.io without login:
[https://app.brix.io/brix/preview.html?p=2052](https://app.brix.io/brix/preview.html?p=2052)
\- Read Only

------
witty_username
Allow OpenID login. When playing the video and then clicking outside to close
the video the music continues playing.

~~~
mrholek
We will add this soon

